# Started collecting swissvax



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have decided to start using swissvax products now seeing as all the good reports i keep getting from professional and amateur detailers alike....

After speaking to the guys at goodwood and seeing the products have purchased a few bits and been given some products to try...

My wax collection now....










My fridge and divorce papers.....




























And miracle has been kind enough to let me take and try any products for feedback....



















Oh and am trying a new wheel brush prototype at the moment..
Although it looks crude it actually works well and the durability so far has been ok....




























oh and divine which i used on my friends brand new 3 litre bmw today...


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice collection you got there...


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

That must of cost a small fortune,,, when you set up your next bank job give me a buzz, im in LOL.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Is that swissvax gear in the bag part of a kit? Could i purchase a bag full like that? or is that your personal bag used to store some of your collection?


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

fck me fella , how about a whole collection pic? do you have the room/wide angle lens.

whats in the z**** pot between titanium and concours ?

stoney


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

OMG 

Can i have some please?


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

If your feelin generous, you could always send me a little bit of the Divine to "test" for ya, id me more than happy to help


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Blimey you don't hang about do you! :lol:

What do you think to it then Marc?


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

whats with the resperator on the table marc :doublesho 

been on the currys again


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

and i thought i was bad with Zymo1 looks a very very good detailing kit


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Neil the honest truth is probably hard to tell due to all the cr*p thats just gone on ...But if you put hd cleanse in bottle a and cleaner fluid in bottle b and blind folded me then cleaner fluid would walk it by a mile....

Simply because i find hd a pig to take off if the timings not bang on and cleaner fluid was a dodle to use....and they give identical results from my try today

The mystery i havnt tried yet and the divine has simply blown me away with the sheer depth of the finished article.....Now this was not the easiest wax to use and i left it on for 15 minutes and it took a long careful time to remove but the one thing i feel is the longer a wax takes to remove i generally find it is better ...hence this is the longest ..more so than v****** and r*****!!

The clay was superb and came in a nice container that gives enough room to restore and the thing that i really loved was the new polish cloth for the end when the wax has settled and needs a final buff.....

Oh the wax is z3 between the other two...

The kit can be purchased with or without wax and has absolutly everything in it for a full detail including all trims like wood , vinyl , metal etc and the bag is made of a cooler material to keep your wax cool if just been removed from the fridge which i think is a nice touch.....

I shall definetly be bumping up my collection...


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

cheers marc


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

J**us Ch**st mate what a collection , :doublesho 
Awesome :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Well glad your liking it mate, the cleaner fluid for me is easier to use and goes further and on my Audi gave a very similar if not identical look to the HD-C.

Having said that I still love and rate HD-C.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

what a great collection, I hope to get my swissvax collection off to a start tommorrow what with it being my birthday?

Whats the swissvax bottle that looks a bit like a ketchup/water bottle ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent collection there mate. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

HUM W:doublesho W that is a lot of swssvax, i have seen pro swisol detailers with less than half of that lot:doublesho


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> what a great collection, I hope to get my swissvax collection off to a start tommorrow what with it being my birthday?
> 
> Whats the swissvax bottle that looks a bit like a ketchup/water bottle ?


Well happy birthday then ....:thumb:

Its professional cleaner fluid ...


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

wow awesome collection, should last you a while!! could i ask what the machine is on the table, looks like a polisher of some sort. but with no motor? thanks


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

tdm said:


> wow awesome collection, should last you a while!! could i ask what the machine is on the table, looks like a polisher of some sort. but with no motor? thanks


looks like an air powered DA, mirka ? perhaps (i used to use one in the sprayshop years ago,with stick on sanding discs,either self adhesive or velcro,you can use it for mechanical wet/dry sanding ) that one looks to have a foam pad attached to it though


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Wow, you don't do things by half Marc!  That is some starter collection! :lol:

Look forward to your next details! 

Alan W



tdm said:


> could i ask what the machine is on the table, looks like a polisher of some sort. but with no motor? thanks


Looks like a pneumatic Mirka Bulldog sander.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about baby!!


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Great collection! 

I think i know where an old 4 inch pad is going now, off to find a suitable stick and some super glue


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

And miracle has been kind enough to let me take and try any products for feedback....



















All these products are in my house and where taken while Marc was round last night, I have lent him the Divine and Mystery to try, along with some Cleaner fluid...


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I say we raid his house


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> I say we raid his house


Thats if you can get past security!!! :wave:

anyway, isn't it past your bedtime ???


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

marc you have got way to much money fella and i think you need to off load some of that to me lol


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Miracle said:


> Thats if you can get past security!!! :wave:
> 
> anyway, isn't it past your bedtime ???


Nothing is impossible 

Bedtime? Bedtime? Are you incinuating i have a bedtime? Bedtimes don't exist for me :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

wfenix said:


> marc you have got way to much money fella and i think you need to off load some of that to me lol


No, I have given or lent him most of the stuff he details with...


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Why does he get all the free stuff?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Why does he get all the free stuff?


Coz I got sooo many products I don't know what to do with them all, instead of them sitting there I give all my friends products!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Why does he get all the free stuff?


cos he knows how to use it properly


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Can i have some? Please Sir 



Clark said:


> cos he knows how to use it properly


That was uncalled for


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

ok paul you have got way to much and you need to offload some of your products on to me, anyway with your jedi master powers you should be able to use the force to detail these cars hence not needing this gear you have got, so i will take it off your hands mate, big lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

wfenix said:


> ok paul you have got way to much and you need to offload some of your products on to me, anyway with your jedi master powers you should be able to use the force to detail these cars hence not needing this gear you have got, so i will take it off your hands mate, big lol


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I am afraid to say that isn't even a quarter of it! And no I am not joking, Im just a shopaholic, specially when it comes to detailing supplies, I have always been the same since I first started buying products, Im like a kid in a sweet shop, ask Johnny from C n S.


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

i believe you fella as now i have spent hundreds now and am soon to be purchasing the swissvax bos for my mr2 loving the vic con still and have used the z stuff which is great but am liking this swissvax, used c and s also and think they are great, but i dont drink or smoke and love detailing heck if this comes at a price so be it, BUT i you do want to give away anything let me know fella lol


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Miracle said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am afraid to say that isn't even a quarter of it! And no I am not joking, Im just a shopaholic, specially when it comes to detailing supplies, I have always been the same since I first started buying products, Im like a kid in a sweet shop, ask Johnny from C n S.


I know the feeling, i'm just glad i get my stuff from Rich for free now!

Every customer that walks into our stockroom always ends up buying more than they anticipated, its rather funny


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a very nice collection indeed. 

I don't know how you manage to get away with using the main fridge for wax storage - top man :thumb:
I have had to make space in my garage beer fridge - Stella, Magners, Swissol & Zym0l


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice supplies


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Paul isn't it time you made a little post in the garages/collections forum?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Paul isn't it time you made a little post in the garages/collections forum?


Agreed :thumb:

Your swissvax kit is gigantic


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Gotta say I also would love to see how much kit Paul actually has :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

To be honest i begged paul to let me take a photo of the rest of his collection but he declined.....plus i didnt have a lense that was big enough.....

I genuinely feel 8 years old when visiting miracle,r,us superstore and he just bungs me stuff on the way out....

The swissvax range he has given me to try is simply awesome......

It is great for me to expand my tiny collection compared to his mahoosive one but we all have to start somewhere and he is giving me the opportunitie to try everything and then i can purchase what i like and leave what i dont....:thumb: 

And yes come on paul ....get your whole kit in the show it off!!!!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Clark said:


> Every customer that walks into our stockroom always ends up buying more than they anticipated, its rather funny


The words *Candy Shop* spring to mind! My eyes opened on saturday!


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks for the replys regarding the mirka sander.:thumb: seems like a serious piece of kit ! not sure i would want to use one as they look pretty powerful.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ducky said:


> Gotta say I also would love to see how much kit Paul actually has :thumb:


No you wouldnt trust me!!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i agree with Brazo! lol

dam thats a lot of stuff! but didnt realise Paul used swissol. 

we want lots of write ups 

also i'm happy to test products for you!


----------

